# Einige Fragen zu Uplay



## -Alexander- (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Ich habe noch einen FarCry3 Key und würde den gerne einlösen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Ich beim Einlösen Adresse und alles angeben muss, das ist doch bei Steam nicht so? Warum muss ich das angeben ich will doch nichts kaufen, sondern habe den Key schon. Bekommt man durch die Angabe von den Daten dann auch etwas auf dem Postweg zugeschickt?

Danke


----------



## Nyffi (17. Mai 2013)

Das ist reine Datensammlung, deshalb ist Uplay auch nicht besonders beliebt, genau so wenig wie Origin. Zugesendet bekommst du meines Wissen nie etwas!


----------



## -Alexander- (17. Mai 2013)

Okay 
Sonst schonmal jemand etwas zugeschickt bekommen?


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Mai 2013)

Habe ebenfalls nichts zugeschickt bekommen


----------



## tils (17. Mai 2013)

ich nutz uPlay ewig. Glaub mindestens seit Assassin Creed 2. Da kommt gar nichts. Bislang is uPlay nur ein Fenster, was vor dem Spielstart vorgeschaltet ist. Mehr wirst Du nicht davon mitbekommen. Net mal Spam


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Mai 2013)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe noch einen FarCry3 Key und würde den gerne einlösen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Ich beim Einlösen Adresse und alles angeben muss, das ist doch bei Steam nicht so?


 Jein. Bei Steam muss man die Daten auch angeben wenn man etwas kauft (allerdings nicht bei Keyeingaben).


----------



## -Alexander- (17. Mai 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an . Und wie ist das mit dem Altersnachweis? Ich habe mal gehört, dass die einen Perso oder so sehen wollen?


----------



## Shona (17. Mai 2013)

-Alexander- schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an . Und wie ist das mit dem Altersnachweis? Ich habe mal gehört, dass die einen Perso oder so sehen wollen?


Nur wenn du Titel ab 18 kaufen willst, ist bei Origin auch so das liegt daran das Ubisoft sowie EA eine Sitz in Deutschland haben.
Steam hat nur einen in Luxemburg und somit gelten für Steam deshalb auch nicht diese Jugendschutzbestimmungen wie für EA/Ubisoft, also das man ab 18 Titel erst ab 23 Uhr einkaufen kann und nur mit Perso.


----------



## ColorMe (17. Mai 2013)

> Jein. Bei Steam muss man die Daten auch angeben wenn man etwas kauft (allerdings nicht bei Keyeingaben).



Musste ich mit meinen über 80 Spielen noch kein einziges Mal...


----------



## -Alexander- (17. Mai 2013)

Und wie läuft das mit dem Altersnachweis beim einlösen eines Key´s für die Downloadversion?


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Mai 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Musste ich mit meinen über 80 Spielen noch kein einziges Mal...



Klar muss man das. Bei PayPal und Kreditkarte auf jeden Fall .


----------



## ColorMe (17. Mai 2013)

> Klar muss man das. Bei PayPal und Kreditkarte auf jeden Fall .



Nope, hab immer per Handy bezahlt oder die Spiele im Laden gekauft und dann den Key eingegeben.


----------



## -Alexander- (17. Mai 2013)

Benötigt man beim Kauf der Downloadversion einen Altersnachweis?


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Mai 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Nope, hab immer per Handy bezahlt oder die Spiele im Laden gekauft und dann den Key eingegeben.



Und was hat Handy mit Kreditkarte oder PayPal zu tun? *Facepalm*.


----------



## ColorMe (18. Mai 2013)

Das du immer von müssen sprichst und das stimmt so nicht...


----------



## -Alexander- (18. Mai 2013)

Kennt sich keiner von euch mit dem System zum Altersnachweis aus?


----------



## Shona (18. Mai 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Das du immer von müssen sprichst und das stimmt so nicht...


Man *MUSS* bei *STEAM* die Daten bei *PayPal und Kreditkarte* angeben, da diese mit den dort hinterlegten Daten verglichen werden um ggf. einen Missbrauch zu unterbinden. Das heisst wenn die Daten von PP/KK nicht mit denen in Steam übereinstimmen wird der Account sofort gesperrt und man kann den nur wieder entsperren wenn man Steam per Support seinen Personalausweis als Kopie schickt...

Lerne bitte zu lesen den er hat 2x geschrieben das es bei PP/KK ein MUSS ist! Keiner hat von etwas anderem gesprochen außer du mit deinem Handy oder Retail! Hier geht es rein um den Kauf im Steam Store über diese zwei Bezahloptionen!



-Alexander- schrieb:


> Kennt sich keiner von euch mit dem System zum Altersnachweis aus?


 Da kommt eine Seite in der du deine Personalausweisnummer eingeben muss und das war es ansich schon. Bei einer Keyaktivierung muss man das aber nicht machen. Ansich müsstest du einen Downloadlink bekommen haben bei dem du dir das Spiel erstmal runterladen muss, den den Key kann man nur beim ersten starten des Spiel oder der installation eingeben, einen anderen Weg gibt es bei U-Play nicht.

Achja die Downloadlinks sind nur 30 Tage gültig, d.h. wenn der Key älter als 30 Tage ist musst du schauen wo du das Spiel runterladen kannst den der Downlink wird tot sein.


----------



## -Alexander- (20. Mai 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Man *MUSS* bei *STEAM* die Daten bei *PayPal und Kreditkarte* angeben, da diese mit den dort hinterlegten Daten verglichen werden um ggf. einen Missbrauch zu unterbinden. Das heisst wenn die Daten von PP/KK nicht mit denen in Steam übereinstimmen wird der Account sofort gesperrt und man kann den nur wieder entsperren wenn man Steam per Support seinen Personalausweis als Kopie schickt...
> 
> Lerne bitte zu lesen den er hat 2x geschrieben das es bei PP/KK ein MUSS ist! Keiner hat von etwas anderem gesprochen außer du mit deinem Handy oder Retail! Hier geht es rein um den Kauf im Steam Store über diese zwei Bezahloptionen!
> 
> ...


 
Also muss ich beim NeverSettleBundle Farcry3-Code keinen Altersnachweis erbringen?


----------



## Shona (20. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss es nicht wirklich da ich noch nie diese NeverSettleBundle gehabt habe, aber normalerweise sollte es ohne gehen, das siehst du dann doch aber wenn du einfach mal das machst was auf der Seite zu dem Bundle steht das du hast. Dort ist zu 99% eine anleitung wie du dein Spiel aktivieren kannst bzw. wie du das Spiel bekommst.


----------

